# New aeropress filter on Kickstarter



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Yet another coffee related item on Kickstarter - this time it's a mesh filter for aeropress. $15 delivered to the UK.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...eusable-coffee-filter-for-aeropress?ref=users


----------



## kiwigirl42 (May 23, 2012)

I've got one I bought on ebay. It did improve taste of the brew so would recommend getting one


----------



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

I couldn't taste a difference, but it was much more bother and created far more mess than the paper filters


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

My S-filter arrived today. Just tried it out and am pleased with the results. Minimal to no sludge left in the cup, the water passes through a lot easier then with the paper filters. The cup had a nice full body but clear flavours. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried my S-Filter for the first time last night with some Extract Makwa Estate beans from Kenya. I was a little concerned that the filter was slightly smaller than the black holder but the press itself worked well producing a very clean cup. I haven't done a side by side comparison with the filter paper but I couldn't taste much difference between the s-filter and previous brews with paper. The filter is also easy to clean with a quick wash under the tap to remove all the coffee. I think the S-Filter will make a great alternative to paper filters especially if you use the Areopress a lot and it will be interesting to see if over time it makes any improvement to the coffee taste.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine hasn't arrived yet. Will post when it does.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Although the last pack of AeroP paper filters tasted rank, the new pack i've opened have no taste at all! The ''papery'' taste still remains....I think after all this time the rubber-bung is the culprit. Hot water alone had the same taste!

Time for a new bung and/or entirely new AeroP - Its taken some abuse over the years.....maybe Ill treat myself to one of these non-paper filters


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

My s-filter arrived yesterday and has been in use today... I get a few (note: very few) fines through from my usual grind with the vario but it is far less that the metal filter Rachel has with her's (can't remember what it is, but it's the usual metal one). So far so good!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine arrived today but not been used yet. Will give it a go tomorrow maybe. Also Gary I think I'm in need of a new one soon too. Mine is one of the older ones.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just an update on this... My S-Filter is now dead. It was very good while it lasted but the welds that hold the mesh onto the main ring have given up the ghost now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

cjbailey1 said:


> Just an update on this... My S-Filter is now dead. It was very good while it lasted but the welds that hold the mesh onto the main ring have given up the ghost now.


Don't know anything about the S-Filter but Cream Supplies offer two Able mesh filters - coarse and fine. Went for the fine which I think is better suited to the Aeropress. Cream Supplies say care should be taken with the fine one as it is, by virtue, less robust than the more rigid coarse version. I've had my fine Able filter for months and it's shown no signs of degradation. Gives the extraction a very vibrant mouth feel.

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/stainless-steel-filter-for-aeropress-fine/prod_6002.html?category=226


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of ordering an Aeropress next week and I wonder whether I should buy one of those disks which CreamSupplies offer. Do you think it's better than the paper filters in terms of taste especially when it comes at more than half the price of the Aeropress itself?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id stick with paper filters tbh. You can use them a few times if your grinder isnt producing a shed load of fines


----------



## Kaffeologie (Jun 11, 2014)

cjbailey1 said:


> Just an update on this... My S-Filter is now dead. It was very good while it lasted but the welds that hold the mesh onto the main ring have given up the ghost now.


I just saw this. I realize this post is now over a year old, but we would be happy to replace your broken S Filter for free with our updated model (it has steel welded on both sides now to avoid the problem you describe).

If you're interested please send a note to [email protected] and include a link to this thread.

Thanks and we hope to hear from you soon!

Nate


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I got a fine metal filter from cream supplies for my work coffee. Can't say I have noticed any difference but then I guess I have unsophisticated taste buds.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't realise they did a mesh filter - might have a punt. Gone through 600 papers already!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ferdy said:


> Didn't realise they did a mesh filter - might have a punt. Gone through 600 papers already!


I have both the filter that Cream Supplies sell and the Kaffeologie one (available from Amazon) and I think that the latter is FAR superior. It is much finer, the flow is better and it is far easier to clean. I think that it gives a far cleaner tasting cup with more depth of flavour.

Do check it out before committing yourself to the CS one!!

David


----------

